# Angeln am Leukermeer(Niederlande)



## ls2010 (2. September 2010)

Hi erstmal#h,

wollte mal so fragen ob jemand
erfahrungen bzw. schon einmal
am Leukermeer geangelt hat?|kopfkrat
Wenn jemand ein paar Informationen
(gute Angelplätze, fängige techniken,
usw. hätte. Würde es echt cool sein,
wenn ihr mir antworten würdet.

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## crocodile (2. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Leukermeer(Niederlande)*

Hallo,

u.A. hier: 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=61191

Gruss


----------



## Udo561 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Leukermeer(Niederlande)*

Hi,
ja , ich angele da jeden Tag ;-))
Auf was willste denn angeln ?
Oder womit `?
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## ls2010 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Leukermeer(Niederlande)*

Hi,

danke erstmal für die antworten.

Eigentlich wollte ich auf Zander(Gummifisch)
und Karpfen(Boilis,Frolic) angeln. 
Wären das die richtigen Techniken für
den See? Welche Fischarten sind eigentlich
drin?|kopfkrat


----------



## Udo561 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Leukermeer(Niederlande)*

Hi,
erstmal , das Leukermeer ist schwer zu beangeln.
Es hat einen guten Weßfischbestand , einige Zander, Barsche und auch Hechte.
Allerdings müssen die Fische gefunden werden , einfach mal eben so den Köder ins Wasser werfen bringt nichts.
Karpfen gibt es auch einige , aber ohne vorher ein paar Tage anzufüttern bringt das nichts.
Im Leukermeer selber würde ich nicht mit Gummifisch auf Zander angeln , da geht Köderfisch um einiges besser.
Viel Erfolg,
Gruß Udo


----------



## ls2010 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Leukermeer(Niederlande)*

Hallo,

danke für den Tipp mit Köderfisch zu
angeln. Ich war heute nähmlich dort
und habe einen 60ger Hecht auf Grund 
mit totem Köderfisch gefangen.

|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Leukermeer(Niederlande)*

Hi,
wo haste denn gestanden ?
Ich war heute auch mehrfach mit dem Boot unterwegs.
Gruß Udo


----------



## ls2010 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Leukermeer(Niederlande)*

Hallo#h,

ich war für eine Nacht am 
Campingplatz(Freitzeitpark-leukermeer),
bin um ca. 19 Uhr dann zum 
Angelplatz http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...68781,6.063557&spn=0.001637,0.004823&t=h&z=18
gegangen habe zwei Routen auf Grund geworfen und um ca. 2
Uhr morgens hatte ich dann ein Hecht am Haken.

Gruß Leon


----------



## marc3535 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Leukermeer(Niederlande)*

Hi,
wenn du auf Hecht/Zander am Leukermeer angeln willst, dann setzte dich direkt am Zulauf vom Leukermeer (also wo die Maas ins Leukermeer reingeht) hin da ist Flachwasser und absolut top für Raubfisch.

Ich habe da dieses Jahr auch schon einige ans Land befördert.

Gruß


----------



## marc3535 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Leukermeer(Niederlande)*

was Karpfen angeht gebe Ich Udo recht, ohne Tage langes vorfüttern geht da rein gar nix weil da Tonnenweise Brassen ect. vorhanden sind die fressen dir alles weg was die vor die Nase bekommen .... mind. 3 Tage vorher anfüttern es müssen aber keine Boilies sein Hartmais/Weizen/Hanf das reicht vollkommen.


----------



## Deep Water (24. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Leukermeer(Niederlande)*



Udo561 schrieb:


> ...
> Im Leukermeer selber würde ich nicht mit Gummifisch auf Zander angeln , da geht Köderfisch um einiges besser.
> Viel Erfolg,
> Gruß Udo



Das würde ich nicht unterschreiben. Hab selber gute Zander auf Gummi gefangen. Allerdings zur richtigen Jahreszeit


----------



## GeissbockTobi (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Leukermeer(Niederlande)*

Hallo an alle!

Gibt es am Leuker Meer immer noch Tages- bzw. Wochenkarten zu kaufen?

Beste Grüße


----------

